# Beans to season a grinder



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi

I have a new grinder, only a cheap Graef one but it is a starter for me. What is the best option for buying beans that will season the grinder please? I suppose I am looking for some cheap beans with cheap postage but I assume I would not want beans so crap they leave a residue that effects decent beans when run through?

Any advice on what to do would be gratefully received.


----------



## wilse (Nov 14, 2013)

If you order from Rave, they will send you out some stale beans... just pay the postage.

I got 2Kg worth. [Obviously I'm one of their customers]


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

wilse said:


> If you order from Rave, they will send you out some stale beans... just pay the postage.,,,,,


thanks for the tip

could you explain - to a newbie - why burrs need to be 'seasoned' and what happens..?

thanks


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

seems that the grind particles wont be as uniform as the burrs are being seasoned and the shots wont be as consistent, , doesnt sound like its essential that you even do it.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?19802-Seasoning-a-new-grinder&highlight=seasoning+burrs

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?20342-Seasoning-new-vario-steel-burrs&highlight=seasoning+burrs

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?14672-Seasoning&highlight=seasoning+burrs


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I've got about 3-4kg of stales, will post you a kilo in exchange for a three quid donation to Mind.


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

Couple of kilos of rave stales here too same deal as Jeebsy if anybody wants them.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks all, sorry for the late reply been going slightly mad trying to get used to a new grinder and machine.

Thanks for your offer of a couple of K's @Tewdric - will take you up on that if OK - can donate to Mind if that is your chosen charity or I am actually a treasurer (and trustee) of a charity for children with cancer so would stick a donation in there if you have no overriding preference.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

Sorry to be a pain but I am returning the grinder now as it has an intermittent fault in auto mode and keeps stopping so will not need to season it.


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

No worries


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2015)

I'm newbie in barista, glad to meet everybody!


----------



## insatiableOne (Jul 29, 2015)

Many folks use white rice instead of stale beans.


----------

